# Sponge Baffle?



## etanico (Apr 2, 2010)

I read the Step-By-Step water bottle baffle thread, but the current still seems to be pushing my Betta to the bottom of the tank.

I can't find any online resources for how to make a sponge baffle. Can anyone help me out here, and tell me how?

I have an external filter.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

etanico said:


> I read the Step-By-Step water bottle baffle thread, but the current still seems to be pushing my Betta to the bottom of the tank.
> 
> I can't find any online resources for how to make a sponge baffle. Can anyone help me out here, and tell me how?
> 
> I have an external filter.


Use an aquarium sponge/foam - AquaClear and Imagine are two brand names. Rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank. 

Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow. 

I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean. When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

The sponge baffle is easy. Go to a petstore and pick up a piece of foam they sell for filters. Take that foam and fit it in the out take of your filter (where the water pours into your tank) and use a rubber band to hold it in place. If you need a pic I can take one and you can have a visual.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

TonyK said:


> The sponge baffle is easy. Go to a petstore and pick up a piece of foam they sell for filters. Take that foam and fit it in the out take of your filter (where the water pours into your tank) and use a rubber band to hold it in place. If you need a pic I can take one and you can have a visual.


Beat ya to it! ;-)

Boy, I sure WiSH they would sticky the sponge filter thingy!!!!! It gets asked about multiple times every WEEK it seems!


----------



## etanico (Apr 2, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Use an aquarium sponge/foam - AquaClear and Imagine are two brand names. Rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank.
> 
> Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow.
> 
> I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean. When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


Thank you so much! I have the exact same tank so you were extra helpful!! Thanks!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

As I was typing you posted it. But, as long as it helps someone thats all that it matters. I prefer this method over the bottle method. I have heard that Bettas can get trapped inside.



Lion Mom said:


> Use an aquarium sponge/foam - AquaClear and Imagine are two brand names. Rubber band it to the filter where the water comes back into the tank.
> 
> Adjustable - pull the sponge/foam up for more flow or down for less flow - no sharp edges and another place for the good bacteria to grow.
> 
> I am attaching a picture of one of my betta tanks to show you what I mean. When the hood is closed, you don't really see the sponge.


----------



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm glad this was asked recently. I just upgraded my baby's home from a one gallon to three after reading this forum's info. He seems a lot happier now. I couldn't use the filter that came with the marineland crescent 3 so bought a mini filter, but it was still too strong. The bottle doesn't work too well and I removed it after seeing Omicron swim into it chasing food. Will be getting the sponge.

(Posted from my mobile device - please forgive any typos)


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

TonyK said:


> The sponge baffle is easy. Go to a petstore and pick up a piece of foam they sell for filters. Take that foam and fit it in the out take of your filter (where the water pours into your tank) and use a rubber band to hold it in place. If you need a pic I can take one and you can have a visual.



Could you please post a pic?

I have a question.. my tank doesn't have a hood.. its the Tetra Crescent 5 gallon.. so where would the sponge get put to on this type setup? (It comes today BTW!)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

On my one tank I had to do both baffles..The filter is just that strong..I think it could power a boat maybe...:lol: I use the sponge baffle and then I did the water bottle baffle over that. still makes a little current but not as bad..:lol:


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

If you look at Lion Mom's post above mine she put up a pic. That is the same exact setup I'm running. By looking at the pic you posted I really can't tell how the filter is mounted.





jackals said:


> Could you please post a pic?
> 
> I have a question.. my tank doesn't have a hood.. its the Tetra Crescent 5 gallon.. so where would the sponge get put to on this type setup? (It comes today BTW!)


----------

